# First Real M3 Lite Pictures!



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2006)

*First Real M3 Lite Pictures!*

And it's black!





The first real photos of the new DS Lite dust cover sized "M3 Lite" have surfaced! And it even appears to be in black!




 


Still, no more information is known about this new design. Hopefully more details will follow shortly. Expect GBAtemp to bring you the news as soon as we get it!


----------



## ledats (Aug 9, 2006)

Very promising! Looks like its good build quality!


----------



## yuwing (Aug 9, 2006)

looks great! can't wait for a review


----------



## Kyro (Aug 9, 2006)

yep, cant wait to see how this one compete against the supercard lite... will it be as fast as the sc lite (castlevania intro test...) but with a better gba support and a better menu?


----------



## adgloride (Aug 9, 2006)

I've always gone with the supercard.  Looking at this though I like the idea of the card going in the size.  Depending on price I may think of getting one.


----------



## bollocks (Aug 9, 2006)

One thing I like about Supercard products over M3 ones is the fact that (except the original Supercard SD) the card slot is actually on top of the cartridge rather than on the side, so you don't have to take the damn thing out to switch cards. Unfortunately the M3 team seem to have gone with a side-loader again.


----------



## blizeH (Aug 9, 2006)

Just my god damn luck! The day my G6 Lite arrives this is announced!


----------



## Taft (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




When this baby arrive I will change from my M3 MiniSD! To this baby ^^


----------



## maduin (Aug 9, 2006)

according to http://www.m3flash.jp/ it'll be on sale tomorrow (8/10)


----------



## charlestgarcia (Aug 9, 2006)

I for one like the side loading on this design, as you can not tell your ds even has a m3 in it!  they are still making white ones too right?  if so I may have to get one (even though I already have the M3 CF)


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 9, 2006)

QUOTE(maduin @ Aug 9 2006 said:


> according to http://www.m3flash.jp/ it'll be on sale tomorrow (8/10)



Yeah...it says before/after 8/10. But that's most prob not a English release anyway. We can all wait for review can we?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmm...maybe it means between Aug and Oct...... my command of jap isn't very good.


----------



## richiepo (Aug 9, 2006)

It's not going to have GBA support right?  I remember hearing that somewhere in a previous thread.


----------



## wohoo (Aug 9, 2006)

wow, nice i can't wait to see more of this


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 9, 2006)

QUOTE(richiepo @ Aug 9 2006 said:


> It's not going to have GBA support right?Â I remember hearing that somewhere in a previous thread.



Hmm...don't see any reason for there not to be gba support. That would be a lousy defeat over supercard. Its not like there's any hardware limitations like the DSLink.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 9, 2006)

GIMMUH!!!?!?!?!£%£$^£$*!!!!
Hopefully review kits will arrive soon!


----------



## TrippyJing (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm wondering if it's gonna come with an empty GBA cart like the G6 Lite so that you can use it in the Micro or SP.


----------



## rezen (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn, I've been waiting a while for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks very nice and hopefully I'll get my DSlite in time for this as well as a decent microSD.

Though admittedly, a DSLink wouldn't be too bad at all either if it can compare with compatibility.


----------



## Djang (Aug 9, 2006)

Finally the waiting has paid off......





 I even posted again after a long while.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 9, 2006)

Sucks, I am a well known M3/G6 lover but I may need to go the SCL way just for the front loading option.


----------



## Opium (Aug 9, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Sucks, I am a well known M3/G6 lover but I may need to go the SCL way just for the front loading option.



It's not really that hard, remove M3, remove sd card. It takes one second more. With the G6 you need to take the cart out itself and plug it into your computer to flash it, which takes longer. However this is not yet annoyed me, I'm just simply not that lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By all means go with the SC Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't see why the front loader option weighs in so heavily.


----------



## Thorisoka (Aug 9, 2006)

funny, it's the side loading option (and GBA support) that make me prefer M3L :/
perfect design though, can't wait.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I have the original G6 and the M3 (and the SC but thats irrelevant)
Anyway I have the G6 and M3 and favor the G6 but due to the ease of not taking out the cart that lead me to often use my M3 over anything else. I love my G6 lite and 4Gb is plenty of space but the process of flashing....I am just super lazy =)


----------



## ngc1 (Aug 9, 2006)

i think everyone should go with SCLite that way the online retailers wont sellout of the M3Lite and i cn get mine


----------



## forkyfork (Aug 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 9 2006 said:


> QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Sucks, I am a well known M3/G6 lover but I may need to go the SCL way just for the front loading option.
> ...



My thoughts exactly. I don't understand all this "needs to be frontloading". I like having the memory card hidden from view so it looks more like the real thing.

And with the g6.. I just don't like the idea of having a proprietery connection that I can lose.,


----------



## TyrianCubed (Aug 9, 2006)

Personally, seeing that the first "slot-1 only" cards are starting to be released (NinjaPass with internal memory and DSLink with microSDs) I think I'll wait for similar solutions to be made by well known teams like the Supercard team and the M3/G6 team (this one being my fav).
Anyway the M3Lite looks good, and I think that the front loading would be more comfortable, but it would ruin the whole look of the Lite console.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks sweet.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Aug 10, 2006)

I dig the menu most of all. That was my least favorite thing about the supercard.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Aug 9 2006 said:


> I dig the menu most of all. That was my least favorite thing about the supercard.



Same here. I love my Supercards but damn the menu is so plain and boring


----------



## Chanser (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice, matches my Black DS Lite nicely.


----------



## TheStump (Aug 10, 2006)

ohh checked out the website, it's says it has RTC, which is great for all you pokèmon fans that were dissapointed with some of the new carts without this feature. I'm thinking about maybe getting this one, depeding on what happends with these new DS bases flash carts.Both would be good to have but that requires moneyz. LOL

but what does it mean by 'Built in emulation'???


----------



## erbsland (Aug 10, 2006)

If you've seen the DSLINK I think the M3 Lite is pretty underwhelming...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DS Link Pictures


----------



## Zaraf (Aug 10, 2006)

So that DSLink thing...is that kind of like that NinjaPass?  The SD Micro fits right into it!  That's pretty sweet!  When is that being sold?  And how much?


----------



## mehmed (Aug 10, 2006)

I just contacted with M3 and they wrote to me that the M3 Micro will be out on 15 th of august. Both Chinees and English version. I am waiting for it to. I didn't buy the supercard lite because of the M3 Micro. And WINSUNX is says that it will be out soon.


----------



## Jasafar (Aug 10, 2006)

That's cool.  I was worred about the G6 Lite save corruption issue that's popping up all over, now I can rest in peace... this is the unit to get!


----------



## forkyfork (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(mehmed @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Â I just contacted with M3 and they wrote to me that the M3 Micro will be out on 15 th of august. Both Chinees and English version. I am waiting for it to. I didn't buy the supercard lite because of the M3 Micro. And WINSUNX is says that it will be out soon.



The bigger question is.. how much? And will it come in white?


----------



## erbsland (Aug 10, 2006)

so the M3 micro is the same like the DSLINK?

the DSLINK will be on the market on August 20 by the way!
I don't know about a price but it looks REALLY sweet


----------



## corbs132 (Aug 10, 2006)

no. the m3 micro is like sc lite. the dslink is a ds card sized (slot 1) card that takes a microsd DIRECTLY into it. basically, to sum it up, 

= pwnage


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 10, 2006)

not really pwnage when you need to flash your ds to use dslink


----------



## EKPO (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if it'll stick out those extra minimal millimeters? Is that something that cant be avoided with the microSD cards?


----------



## Zaraf (Aug 10, 2006)

Why would you need to flash your DS for it when it is going directly into the DS slot?  You flash your DS or use a passkey when you are running code from the GBA slot....but it seems to me that the DSLink is running directly into the DS slot.


----------



## roar (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Why would you need to flash your DS for it when it is going directly into the DS slot?Â You flash your DS or use a passkey when you are running code from the GBA slot....but it seems to me that the DSLink is running directly into the DS slot.



There is another thread around here on the DSLINK that says it does not have the chip onboard to bypass the security of the DS so you have to have your DS flashed in order to use it... the other option is for them to rewrite some code on their existing chip to bypass the secruity but that will cost more money and time so, from what I've read, in order to use the DSLINK, just like the big cock said, you need to have flashme on your ds... which I do... so bring on the DSLINK!

Sorry for the layman's explination, take a look for the the thread on the dslink it goes into better detail.


----------



## corbs132 (Aug 10, 2006)

well... that = crap if it has to be flashed. kinda defeats the purpose unless you have a gba flashcart.


----------



## dEC0DED (Aug 10, 2006)

im scared


----------



## erbsland (Aug 10, 2006)

I think it's strange. look at this thread about the DS XTreme, this thingy does not need to have the DS flashed and works almost the same way how DSLINK works.

http://gbatemp.net/?act=ST&f=16&t=35667

what I want is something like the DSLINK but with no need to flash the DS firmware. this would be the perfect solution. The DS XTreme needs way more of memory, 512MB is not enough  :'(


----------



## gokong (Aug 12, 2006)

Since all these new carts like the ninja, ds xtreme, and dslink starting to surface.. the m3 lite better make there prices more appealing than what people been saying.


----------



## meangreenie (Aug 12, 2006)

I can't understand the side-load ??? now i'm used to pulling the mem card straight out (sc-miniSD), I can't imagine having to return to pulling the whole cart out.   whats that about ??


----------



## Thorisoka (Aug 12, 2006)

Some prefer this way, other don't, for whatever reason.
now that we all know you're totally against every features of M3 that differs from SC, could you stop whining ?


----------



## meangreenie (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes but once you're used to front loading mem card slot, it's hard to see why other carts don't do the same, in reality the difference is small, but in use whipping out the mem card straight from the DS-Lite is so much more convinient.

Sorry if that offends you, but i do prefer a front loader., and I believe I'm not the only one.


----------



## Thorisoka (Aug 12, 2006)

Some claimed laziness, I'm fine with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's still a choice from the manufacturer, SC(L) and M3(L) being that similar the design could make one more difference...


----------



## Chanser (Aug 12, 2006)

Not the end of the world is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






For front or side slot,


----------



## FifthE1ement (Aug 12, 2006)

I find that there is much more of a chance of damaging the flashcart or DS by having to remove the cart from the GBA slot over and over. Front loading seems so much simpler, but some like it hot and some like it cold... some say tomato and some say tomato! LMFAO

FifthE1ement


----------



## jkanzaki (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> I can't understand the side-load ??? now i'm used to pulling the mem card straight out (sc-miniSD), I can't imagine having to return to pulling the whole cart out.Â  whats that about ??




I agree i used to M3's mini sd  front loading and SClites Front loading.   since if everytime i have to pull the adaptor out of the gba slot , i worry i will damage the either the adaptor or the slot .   >< 

thats just my opinion .


----------



## ledats (Aug 13, 2006)

Are you serious?!? Do you really believe that you will damage the slot or the cart if you insert/remove the cart several times? OMG, were you even around when the first GB was released in 1989? I still got mine, and I used it for many years, and it still works! Jeez, do you think the gba slot on the DS is just a f***ing gimmick? It's supposed to last just as long as the DS-cart slot of the DS, and none of you whine (and whine and whine and whine and whine) about having to change retail carts, worrying about damaging the slot1! Jeeeeeeeeez


----------



## TheStump (Aug 13, 2006)

*claps* lol ledats.
you cant be serious about that as an issue. thats like saying you dont want to play the games cause you might damage the buttons.OMG what a Dumb *** thing to say. Personally i think the side load is better cause;

-Looks cleaner
-and if the Media slot became lose your media is gunna fall out pretty easy.

everyone has been complaing that some of the Old ds lite carts were dodgy because they didnt look like the dust cap, but now you guys are complaining about the slot being side loader. Whats it gunna be?

-looks like dust cover, side loader.
or
-Front loader, may not completly look like dust cover but it's easy to acess media...[cause for some reason that seems to be an issue...Oh and this type of loader will stop you from damaging your GBA slot..*shakes head*]

and apon you answering that question you have just told yourself what cart you will buy and thus begin to stop whining about the other cart, because you should now be playing DS games that you "arnt" paying for anyways.  And if you already own one of the other carts, why are you whining at all? Either you are unhappy with your product that you purchased or for some reason you want to scream from the top of the building 'how good your purchase is'. LOL if that is the case, go make a dodgy add and interview yourself telling the world how great that product was and how you have saved 1 sec of your life everytime you went to acess you media cart". 
From all the posts you people have made you have already lost that time by doing so. so the jokes on you.


----------



## ledats (Aug 14, 2006)

Spot on my mate! Excatly my thoughts!


----------

